# Colson Clipper in Tenn



## Badge Man (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.donaldhillisrealty.com/index.php?action=auction_detail&aid=190

 Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Badge Man (Apr 17, 2013)

This is the bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

it was posted back awhile, Its going to be mine soon here.

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it missing the guard?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

yes along with most of the springer, the badge and a bunch of holes in the tank.  




fordmike65 said:


> Is it missing the guard?


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2013)

The guard can be found. It looks like it has all the other hard parts. Hopefully the badge is there too. Good luck Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, Catfish.  It will most likely  be at memory lane. 

Nick.



catfish said:


> The guard can be found. It looks like it has all the other hard parts. Hopefully the badge is there too. Good luck Nick.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 17, 2013)

Badge Man said:


> http://www.donaldhillisrealty.com/index.php?action=auction_detail&aid=190
> 
> Might be worth checking out.




Cool bike!!!! I'm sure it's coming to Cali!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

nice try santi.... she ain't



Greens07 said:


> Cool bike!!!! I'm sure it's coming to Cali!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 17, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> nice try santi.... she ain't



Atta boy Nick! We all know what Santi would do with it, please don't let that happen.


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 17, 2013)

*!*

I hope you get it but don't count your chickens before they hatch. This is my territory and you are going to have some competition kn this bike. To rough for me but if its like all the other auctions down south that gets a good bike it's bound to go triple retail. Auctionzip brings in the pickers and antique vendors .


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

Shes heading to Ohio/Michigan  then back to Minnesota  with me.

Nick.



OldRider said:


> Atta boy Nick! We all know what Santi would do with it, please don't let that happen.


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 17, 2013)

*!*

I do hope you get this one though.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

as do I, I have a feeling I will.

Nick.



widpanic02 said:


> I do hope you get this one though.


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2013)

All the haters need to let Nick get the bike. He is, as well as myself, the younger generation who will be taking over the bike hobby to preserve these bikes for future generations. It's like a bunch of grumpy old men on the cabe lately I swear. Fighting over a bike. There are more out there. Bow down and let him have it. At least we all know it won't get PARTED out by some DEALER, and it WILL get ridden!!! 

If you are in this hobby for the money in return, think again. Find somewhere else to invest like baseball cards. Those can be torn up in multiple little cardboard pieces and sold by every rare torn section with part of a signature on it. 

Good luck Nick. I have your back.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 17, 2013)

slick said:


> ..Bow down and let him have it. At least we all know it won't get PARTED out by some DEALER, and it WILL get ridden!!!... Good luck Nick. I have your back.




I am going on record - I am officially standing down...


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

thank you, its going to be ridden and enjoyed with a smile on my face. 

Nick.



dougfisk said:


> I am going on record - I am officially standing down...


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Chris! yeah We can all butt heads at times but i'm glad we have you to straiten us out    if I get it its going to be enjoyed and many pictures will be taken with it.

Nick.



slick said:


> All the haters need to let Nick get the bike. He is, as well as myself, the younger generation who will be taking over the bike hobby to preserve these bikes for future generations. It's like a bunch of grumpy old men on the cabe lately I swear. Fighting over a bike. There are more out there. Bow down and let him have it. At least we all know it won't get PARTED out by some DEALER, and it WILL get ridden!!!
> 
> If you are in this hobby for the money in return, think again. Find somewhere else to invest like baseball cards. Those can be torn up in multiple little cardboard pieces and sold by every rare torn section with part of a signature on it.
> 
> Good luck Nick. I have your back.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 17, 2013)

Nick, I should have added - Good Luck!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 17, 2013)

How about good luck that is going to take lots of love and money to put that one back together...  Good luck Nick!!!! I hope you get it for a good price.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 17, 2013)

I have the chrome U bar that attaches to the rocker hardware (present) and the cups (present or not?) and is going to Copake and MLC Friday only.
I am not sure about extra tank holes...looks like screws to hold it together and secure the horn button.
I would call about the badge, you gotta know before opening your big boy wallet and could be difference between winning and losing.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

how much would you want for the u bar ? also the badge dosn't concern me I bid my wallet even if its not there my wallet says it is.

Nick.



scrubbinrims said:


> I have the chrome U bar that attaches to the rocker hardware (present) and the cups (present or not?) and is going to Copake and MLC Friday only.
> I am not sure about extra tank holes...looks like screws to hold it together and secure the horn button.
> I would call about the badge, you gotta know before opening your big boy wallet and could be difference between winning and losing.
> Chris


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok, I will stand down too. Don't want to mess with the Good father of the "Dropstand Mafia".





slick said:


> All the haters need to let Nick get the bike. He is, as well as myself, the younger generation who will be taking over the bike hobby to preserve these bikes for future generations. It's like a bunch of grumpy old men on the cabe lately I swear. Fighting over a bike. There are more out there. Bow down and let him have it. At least we all know it won't get PARTED out by some DEALER, and it WILL get ridden!!!
> 
> If you are in this hobby for the money in return, think again. Find somewhere else to invest like baseball cards. Those can be torn up in multiple little cardboard pieces and sold by every rare torn section with part of a signature on it.
> 
> Good luck Nick. I have your back.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, Catfish.

Nick.



catfish said:


> Ok, I will stand down too. Don't want to mess with the Good father of the "Dropstand Mafia".


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 18, 2013)

*!*

Yeah !!all hanging tank Schwinns  should be placed on my doorstep because I'm 29 !!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2013)

Sooooooooooo what was the outcome?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

my bidder has gone silent, no word from him or anything.  im nervous beyond belief 



scrubbinrims said:


> Sooooooooooo what was the outcome?


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> my bidder has gone silent, no word from him or anything.  im nervous beyond belief




That sucks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Sorry Nick*



Nickinator said:


> my bidder has gone silent, no word from him or anything.  im nervous beyond belief




It should be apart,carefully packed and on its way to CA by Monday morning. I couldn't  help myself. Its a Colson!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> It should be apart,carefully packed and on its way to CA by Monday morning. I couldn't  help myself. Its a Colson!




Seriously?? you bought it and for how much?? Wow, I am speechless.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone could've ended up with it. I'm sure there were several others besides the Cabe members that agreed to "stand down" with their eye on it.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

un f*****g believable mike. 



fordmike65 said:


> Anyone could've ended up with it. I'm sure there were several others besides the Cabe members that agreed to "stand down" with their eye on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2013)

OK,OK. No need for that Nick. I couldn't resist. I'm messing with you. Best of luck. Hope you got it. Sorry for making you sweat a little


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 20, 2013)

*Clipper*

Hope you got it Nick, after all is said and done. Sounds pretty stressful.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

you april fools bastard lol, That my friend is the best and worst april fools joke anyone has pulled on me.

RESPECT

Nick.




fordmike65 said:


> OK,OK. No need for that Nick. I couldn't resist. I'm messing with you. Best of luck. Hope you got it. Sorry for making you sweat a little


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

Still don't know what happened tho', he had a max bid with the auctioneer of $1,100....did anyone really pay more than that for it???
I would have thought we'd have heard by now.... 

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2013)

All I need to know is if I need to stop in Murfreesboro Tuesday? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> All I need to know is if I need to stop in Murfreesboro Tuesday? V/r Shawn




We may not know till Monday.....


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 20, 2013)

*?*

And why didn't you put an absentee bid in it yourself? Or atleast phone bid? Wow you really wanted that bike $1100?? I think you could of probably got a nice example for 1200-1500.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

there were no phone bids, we asked the auctioneer.



widpanic02 said:


> And why didn't you put an absentee bid in it yourself? Or atleast phone bid? Wow you really wanted that bike $1100?? I think you could of probably got a nice example for 1200-1500.


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2013)

There was one on ebay a few months back for $975 with no bids. It had blue metallic paint and a silver 2 tone. No rack or guard i beleive but it didn't sell at $975. I might still have the auction saved?? I'll post it if i do .


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 20, 2013)

*!*

That wasn't a double eagle though.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

nope, it wasn't.



widpanic02 said:


> That wasn't a double eagle though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> And why didn't you put an absentee bid in it yourself? Or atleast phone bid? Wow you really wanted that bike $1100?? I think you could of probably got a nice example for 1200-1500.




If you know where a nice Double Eagle Deluxe is for $1200 please let me know! As a matter of fact I'll go double that if it's really sweet! While not what I would call super rare they are fairly scarce and desirable bikes and I don't think you will see somethnig decent for less than a couple grand. $1100 is strong money for something that will take at least that (not counting labor) to get back to nice. I hope you got it and just let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 21, 2013)

*Loose lips sink ships*

I dont understand why someone would call out a bike as if they own it before its theirs. (Me at that age maybe) I have gone heavy after many bikes just to be out bid and was happy I didnt start calling it mine. If your young in the hobby you have more time then some older collectors so step aside and let th eold guys win! Dont get me wrong I sincerly hope you get the bike sir nic. I hope to see it this weekend!


----------



## kccomet (Apr 21, 2013)

i too had to smile when nic thought the bike was his. remember its not a done deal till you have it. i do hope you got it. we need more young collectors, like nic with a really quick learning curve, and passion about these old bikes


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not a Colson guy, so on that note, what's the difference in a Double Eagle? Just the springer and badge right? Just like the Bullnose bikes as a Cruiser and Super Cruiser right? Change the fork and badge and new bike huh?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

The difference is in the badge and the Springer also the serial numbers Show if It's a double Eagle or double Eagle deluxe.

Wiki nick.



slick said:


> I'm not a Colson guy, so on that note, what's the difference in a Double Eagle? Just the springer and badge right? Just like the Bullnose bikes as a Cruiser and Super Cruiser right? Change the fork and badge and new bike huh?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

pretty sure I didn't get it. I really wanted it but, You win some you lose some and in this case I guess the ship left without me.

Wiki Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

The ship came back for me!    The auctioneer just called today and broke the silence!   you won the bike! he said.

I got it for about half of what I was willing to pay.   So today I am 1 very happy new owner of a colson clipper!! 

Thank you to all who stood down so that I could own this wonderful bike, I owe a few people a few favors 


Wiki Nick.


----------



## airflo11 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Colson*

Congrats Nick!


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations Nick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 21, 2013)

*!*

I'm glad you got this one since you really really wanted it, but don't expect me to step down very often on rare bikes in driving distance to me!! Your lucky I only like the earlier Colsons!! Enjoy and get us some better pics than that poopty auction pic! Curious if it had the badge, but hey if it doesn't you just have to she'll out 4 bills for one from catfish ! Peace out


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Justin! I'll get some better pictures of it.

Wiki Nick.



widpanic02 said:


> I'm glad you got this one since you really really wanted it, but don't expect me to step down very often on rare bikes in driving distance to me!! Your lucky I only like the earlier Colsons!! Enjoy and get us some better pics than that poopty auction pic! Curious if it had the badge, but hey if it doesn't you just have to she'll out 4 bills for one from catfish ! Peace out


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 21, 2013)

*!*

You got the j right! Jason! I'm awful with names as well!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

(facepalm) sorry Jason! I'm better with faces then names, but once I hear the name a couple of times it will stick!


Nick.



widpanic02 said:


> You got the j right! Jason! I'm awful with names as well!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Apr 21, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Lol,  that april fool's joke had even me convinced for a minuet there!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

yes he got me pretty good lol

Wiki Nick.



charliechaindrive said:


> Lol,  that april fool's joke had even me convinced for a minuet there!


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 22, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> yes he got me pretty good lol
> 
> Wiki Nick.




yay - good for u Nick. And for less than you were prepared to pay


----------

